# Ist Honig für Weißfische attraktiv?



## Lazarus (24. September 2013)

Ich habe heute wieder mal einige Kilogramm Honig entsorgt.
Nun überlege ich, ob man das Zeug nicht zum Füttern verwenden könnte.

Der Honig ist ziemlich flüssig und von dunkler Farbe. Mein Gedanke ist, die Pampe mit reichlich Haferflocken und gequollenen Körnern zu versetzen. Das würde eine Art Brei ergeben, den ich zu Bällen geformt füttern würde. Der Honiganteil wäre auf jeden Fall sehr hoch, mindestens 50%. Notfalls würde ich die Masse vor Verwendung kühlen, damit sie fest genug wird.

Hat jemand schon mal so etwas ähnliches versucht? 
Eine Einschätzung der Friedfischexperten wäre prima.

Hintergrund ist, dass der Honig bei mir anfällt und ich auch noch die Arbeit habe, das Zeug zu entsorgen. Deshalb ist mir an einer vernünftigen Verwendungsmöglichkeit gelegen.


----------



## Trollwut (24. September 2013)

*AW: Ist Honig für Weißfische attraktiv?*

Darf ich dir eine gegenfrage stellen?
wo kommt der Honig her, und warum entsorgst du ihn?
Weil ich hätte Verwendung dafür, sofern es genug wäre, und die Qualität stimmt 


Ansonsten, ich misch meine Dips für Karpfen immer mit honig an.
Normalerweise müsste das Weißfische ziemlich gut ansprechen, aber je nach Wassertemperatur dauert es halt wesentlich länger, bis sich der Futterballen auflöst, als wenn du mit Wasser anmischt


----------



## Taxidermist (24. September 2013)

*AW: Ist Honig für Weißfische attraktiv?*

Warum wird Honig entsorgt und dann noch mehrere Kg?

Jürgen


----------



## Trollwut (24. September 2013)

*AW: Ist Honig für Weißfische attraktiv?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Warum wird Honig entsorgt und dann noch mehrere Kg?
> 
> Jürgen




Genau das dachte ich mir auch. Is ja nich so, als wär Honig einfach mal gefühlte 1000000 Jahre haltbar..


----------



## Taxidermist (24. September 2013)

*AW: Ist Honig für Weißfische attraktiv?*

Ich weiß, dass Imker ihre Bienenvölker zeitweise mit Zucker füttern und dieser "Honig" ist dann natürlich nicht verkäuflich.
Ich nehme mal an, dass könnte ein Grund sein, warum da entsorgt wird?

@Trollwut,was du damit anstellen willst, ist mir schon klar!
Da soll der Honig wohl auf Flaschen gezogen werden!

Jürgen


----------



## Lazarus (24. September 2013)

*AW: Ist Honig für Weißfische attraktiv?*

Der Honig kommt von meinen Bienen, er fällt als Abfall an.

Bei der Stockpflege fallen immer wieder Altwaben an, die noch einen Teil Honig enthalten.
Außerdem ist in ausgeschleuderten Waben, die beschädigt sind, noch ein Rest Honig. 

Wenn ich solche Waben aussondere, kommen sie in den Sonnenwachsschmelzer. Ab ca. 60°C schmilzt das Wachs, der Honig wird ebenso flüssig.
Das Wachs-Zuckergemisch läuft dann in ein Gefäß. Das Wachs schwimmt oben, der Honig (=flüssiger Zucker) sammelt sich unten. Durch die Wärme ist der Honig sehr flüssig und bleibt das auch nach dem Abkühlen.

Das Wachs ist gut, aber der Honig ist nichts was ich weitergeben wollte, obwohl das Zeug im Prinzip essbar ist. Im Lauf von ein paar Wochen kommt da ganz schön was zusammen.

Derzeit kommt die Pampe in die Tonne.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Ist Honig für Weißfische attraktiv?*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Der Honig ist ziemlich flüssig und von dunkler Farbe. Mein Gedanke ist, die Pampe mit reichlich Haferflocken und gequollenen Körnern zu versetzen. Das würde eine Art Brei ergeben, den ich zu Bällen geformt füttern würde. Der Honiganteil wäre auf jeden Fall sehr hoch, mindestens 50%. Notfalls würde ich die Masse vor Verwendung kühlen, damit sie fest genug wird.
> 
> Hat jemand schon mal so etwas ähnliches versucht?
> Eine Einschätzung der Friedfischexperten wäre prima.



Erst mal zu Deiner Frage:
Bei einem Anteil >50% an flüssigem Honig kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wie das vernünftig funktionieren kann.
Selbst gut gekühlt wird das eine üble Sauerei. 
Fall´s es überhaupt möglich ist, Ballen zu formen.

Zur Lockwirkung:
Honig ist eigentlich auch bloß Zucker!
Wenn es was bringen würde, dann würden viele ihr Futter 1:1 mit normalen Zucker verlängern...
Aber auch sehr süße Futtermischungen enthalten nur einen sehr viel kleinen Zuckeranteil.

Edit:
Hat der TE gerade oben beantwortet!


----------



## Lazarus (24. September 2013)

*AW: Ist Honig für Weißfische attraktiv?*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Selbst gut gekühlt wird das eine üble Sauerei.
> Fall´s es überhaupt möglich ist, Ballen zu formen.


Deshalb suche ich ja eine sinnvolle Verwendung dafür.

Der unvermeidliche Umgang mit der Honigpampe ist grundsätzlich eine pappige Angelegenheit. Zum Glück löst sich Zucker gut in Wasser, das erleichtert das Händewaschen ungemein.
Ob da jetzt noch Haferflocken oder Körner dabei sind, macht wenig Unterschied.

Ich würde mir einfach gerne die Entsorgung sparen.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Ist Honig für Weißfische attraktiv?*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Das Wachs ist gut, aber der Honig ist nichts was ich weitergeben wollte, obwohl das Zeug im Prinzip essbar ist. Im Lauf von ein paar Wochen kommt da ganz schön was zusammen.
> 
> Derzeit kommt die Pampe in die Tonne.



Ein Imker, der Honig wegschmeißt??? #d

Warum gibst Du ihn nicht einfach über den Futtertrog zurück?
Sagt die der Begriff "umtragen lassen" was?
:mDamit kann man einige Honigrobleme (z.B Melizitosehonig) lösen und muß nix entsorgen.
Und alles was für den Verzehr nix ist, gibt noch 1A Futterwaben ab!

Alternativ würde ich über die Met-Herstellung nachdenken...


----------



## Knispel (25. September 2013)

*AW: Ist Honig für Weißfische attraktiv?*

Ich habe zwar von der Imkerei keine Ahnung, abe rwarum sollte dieses nicht auch mit Honig funktionieren :
http://www.classycatchers.de/pro-ar...apitale-brassen-mit-pellets-und-method-feeder


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Ist Honig für Weißfische attraktiv?*

Honig ist nicht schlecht zum anfüttern, da er halt intensiv und süsslich riecht. Problem ist nur das es zu Klumpen kommt, was die Fische dann recht schnell sättigt, daher mische ich immer nur einen kleinen Teil ins Futter. Honig ist aber auch gut als Bindemittel geeignet für Spiralen oder Method Feeder.


----------



## Andal (25. September 2013)

*AW: Ist Honig für Weißfische attraktiv?*

Wie viele Zentner Futter willst du denn anrühren?

Zusammen mit Biertrebern ließe sich sicherlich eine enorm große Anfütterung damit betreiben, oder der Sau Speck auf den Buckel packen... schmeckt am Ende auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (25. September 2013)

*AW: Ist Honig für Weißfische attraktiv?*

ich würd's einfach ausprobieren... versuch macht kluch...|kopfkrat

Anmischen, wenn du im Fluss angelst noch ein paar Steine rein, damit es nicht fortgespült wird, ein paar Tage hinter einander rein damit und dann mal ausprobiert. Vielleicht den Hakenkoeder dann auch kurz dippen. Würd nicht zu lange warten, im Herbst/Winter wird ja eher salzig/würzig angefüttert


----------



## Andal (25. September 2013)

*AW: Ist Honig für Weißfische attraktiv?*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> Vielleicht den Hakenkoeder dann auch kurz dippen. Würd nicht zu lange warten, im Herbst/Winter wird ja eher salzig/würzig angefüttert



Statt "kurz dippen" kannst du auch ein Stoßgebet sprechen, das hilft genau so viel. Entweder den Köder richtig imprägnieren, oder gleich bleiben lassen. Und Salz gehört in jedes Futter; von Haus aus und immer!


----------



## grubenreiner (25. September 2013)

*AW: Ist Honig für Weißfische attraktiv?*

Also vom Grundsatz her würde ich dir empfehlen Met daraus zu machen, das geht nämlich mit 2.Wahl Honig ganz hervorragend und damit lässt sich im Zweifel dann auch noch Geld verdienen.
Zweite Option wäre einen Bauern in der Nähe damit zu beglücken, die Schweine fressen das sehr gerne und es erfüllt immerhin noch einen Zweck, vielleicht lässt sich da ein Tauschhandel einfädeln, Futterhonig gegen Weizen/ Gemüse was auch immer.
Aber da spricht der Selbstversorger aus mir.

Zum Fischen: Honig hat eine Lockwirkung. Als Jungangler habe ich oft Honig/Zwiebackteig verwendet um Weißfische zu fangen, aber als Köder. Ich denke mehrere Kilo wirst du nicht sinnvoll beim Angeln einsetzen können.


----------



## Lazarus (25. September 2013)

*AW: Ist Honig für Weißfische attraktiv?*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Ein Imker, der Honig wegschmeißt???
> Warum gibst Du ihn nicht einfach über den Futtertrog zurück?
> Sagt die der Begriff "umtragen lassen" was?


Einfüttern ist keine gute Idee, weil der Honig beim Ausschmelzen auf (mindestens) 60°C erwärmt wird.
Dabei bildet sich HMF, das für Bienen giftig ist. Außerdem ist im Sommer, wenn am meisten von dem Zeug anfällt, viel Waldhonig dabei, der als Winterfutter sowieso ungeeignet ist, weil er Nosemose verursachen kann.

Hocherwärmter Honig darf auch nicht für den menschlichen Verbrauch in den Verkehr gebracht werden. Ja, manche tun es trotzdem. Manche Kollegen haben auch kein Problem damit, bebrütete Waben zu schleudern, aber so nötig habe ich es auch wieder nicht. Ich will Top-Qualität produzieren und verkaufen!

Die Metherstellung wäre eine Möglichkeit, aber damit habe ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt.
Wenn ich einmal mehr Völker und mehr Zeit habe, werde ich das Thema sicher angehen, derzeit aber nicht.

@Knispel
Danke für den Link, so in etwa stelle ich mir das vor! Ich werde es mit den Pellets ausprobieren, sobald wieder eine Menge von dem Honig vorhanden ist. Gestern war Tonnenleerung...

@Grubenreiner
Die Menge, die derzeit anfällt ist zu gering, um damit beim Bauern haussieren zu gehen. Im Verlauf einger Wochen kommen so 5-10kg zusammen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. September 2013)

*AW: Ist Honig für Weißfische attraktiv?*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Einfüttern ist keine gute Idee, weil der Honig beim Ausschmelzen auf (mindestens) 60°C erwärmt wird.
> Dabei bildet sich HMF.......
> Hocherwärmter Honig darf auch nicht für den menschlichen Verbrauch in den Verkehr gebracht werden.....




Ich muss mal kurz einhaken (als Honiglaie aber Vielesser|supergri).
Gehe ich, deinen Angaben zufolge, also richtig in der Annahme dass man also Honig besser nicht erhitzen sollte um ihn wieder flüssiger zu machen weil erhitzen den HMF Gehalt erhöht?


----------



## Lazarus (25. September 2013)

*AW: Ist Honig für Weißfische attraktiv?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich muss mal kurz einhaken (als Honiglaie aber Vielesser|supergri).
> Gehe ich, deinen Angaben zufolge, also richtig in der Annahme dass man also Honig besser nicht erhitzen sollte um ihn wieder flüssiger zu machen weil erhitzen den HMF Gehalt erhöht?


Ja. 40°C ist die zulässige Grenze. Allerdings ist HMF für den Menschen nicht schädlich, für die Bienen aber schon.
zusätzlich werden beim Erhitzen Enzyme die im Honig sind, zerstört.
Wenn du den Honig auf die Heizung stellst, wird die kritische Temperatur kaum erreicht. Statt dem Erwärmen kannst du versuchen, den Honig zu rühren. Wenn du es schaffst, wird er wieder flüssig und bleibt das auch eine Zeit lang. Der Imker macht es beim Blütenhonig genauso.
Noch besser ist aber, den Honig aufzuessen, bevor er hart wird. Dein Imker liefert dir dann gerne neuen...

Honige der Großvermarkter (Honige aus EU- und Nicht-EU-Ländern...) werden Gerüchten zufolge stärker erwärmt. Das ist dann toter Zucker dem die wesentlichen Inhaltsstoffe von richtigem Honig fehlen.

Als Imker mache ich sowas nicht, lieber entsorge ich den Honig oder nehme ihn zum Anfüttern, bevor ich minderwertiges Zeug verkaufe.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. September 2013)

*AW: Ist Honig für Weißfische attraktiv?*

Danke dir!#6



Lazarus schrieb:


> Ja. 40°C ist die zulässige Grenze. Allerdings ist HMF für den Menschen nicht schädlich, für die Bienen aber schon.



Es gibt aber trotzdem einen Höchstwert für Honig und man spekuliert derzeit noch ob HMF krebserregend ist:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydroxymethylfurfural


----------



## Lazarus (25. September 2013)

*AW: Ist Honig für Weißfische attraktiv?*

@Professor Tinca:
Drum kauft man Honig nur beim Imker, da bekommt man gute Qualität ohne zuviel HMF. 

Wenn der Honig dann noch im DIB-Glas ist - noch besser. Die Grenzwerte sind für Imkerbund-Honig nämlich noch strenger als nach der Honigverordnung.

Ähnlich wie beim Angeln: Der eine oder andere Angelverband hat ja auch strengere Vorschriften als das Gesetz. |supergri


----------



## Tigersclaw (25. September 2013)

*AW: Ist Honig für Weißfische attraktiv?*

@offtopic guter Honig: Fragt ma bei euren Imkern nach gerührten Honig nach... da wird der Honig immer wieder gerührt, so das ihr n schön cremigen (wenn mans übertreibt schaumigen) Honig bekommt, der nicht fest wird.

und noch eine bitte: Verfüttert NIEMALS  absichtlich oder unabsichtlich Discouterhonig oder ähnliches an Bienen. So kann man ganz schnell der Ausbruchsherd einer Bienenseuche werden (americanische Faulbrut).

@Honig und Lockwirkung: ich denk schon das es durchaus ne art attractor darstellen kann (nicht umsonst gibt es fertige futtermischungen mit honig), jedoch die Dosis machts....


----------



## kati48268 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Ist Honig für Weißfische attraktiv?*

Ich bin sehr skeptisch, was Honig in Futter und als Dip angeht.
Der Zuckeranteil von rund 80%, bestehend aus Glucose und Fructose zu ungefähr gleichen Teilen, löst sich bei Wassertemperaturen von unter 20° doch recht schlecht.
Und wann hat's schon >20°?

Grad bei der Menge... da stimme ich Grubenreinerle zu


grubenreiner schrieb:


> ... Ich denke mehrere Kilo wirst du nicht sinnvoll beim Angeln einsetzen können.



Möglich wäre es bei solchen Mengen evtl. die Verwendung im "Brotkorb".
Das ist ein Zwiebelsack, ein Drahtsetzkescher o.ä., den man befüllt in die Strömung hängt, wo die langsame Abgabe des Inhalts ins Wasser dann eine über Tage dauernde Futterspur legen soll.
Da würde die eher schlechte Löslichkeit des Zuckers sogar 'ins System' passen.
Der Honig müsste halt mit irgendetwas anderem zu einer einigermaßen festen Pampe gemacht werden, die sich dann peu a peu im Wasser löst.
So könnte ein schicker Schuh draus werden.

Trotzdem ist diese Idee viiiiel besser:


grubenreiner schrieb:


> Also vom Grundsatz her würde ich dir empfehlen Met daraus zu machen,...


#g#g#g


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Ist Honig für Weißfische attraktiv?*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Einfüttern ist keine gute Idee, weil der Honig beim Ausschmelzen auf (mindestens) 60°C erwärmt wird.
> Dabei bildet sich HMF, das für Bienen giftig ist. Außerdem ist im Sommer, wenn am meisten von dem Zeug anfällt, viel Waldhonig dabei, der als Winterfutter sowieso ungeeignet ist, weil er Nosemose verursachen kann.


Damit hast Du natürlich Recht!

:mAber Du kannst den Resthonig in Altwaben und Entdeckelungswachs umtragen lassen, bevor Du die Waben einschmilzt.
So kannst Du ihn ganz normal ernten!
Immerhin sprichst Du von mehreren Kilos...

Waldhonig ist zwar als Winterfutter ungeeignet, aber solche Futterwaben kannst Du für den Aufbau von Jungvölkern einsetzen oder im Frühjahr bei Futterknappheit.
:mDamit kann man sicherstellen, daß es dem Volk nie am Futter mangelt, ohne zu riskieren, daß wenn die Tracht einsetzt, das Winterfutter (aus Zuckerlösung) den Honig verunreinigt.

Ich will Dir aber da nix einreden, sondern Dich nur über bestehende Möglichkeiten informieren.
Weiß ja nicht, ob Du diese Tricks schon kennst...#c

#h


----------



## Dunraven (27. September 2013)

*AW: Ist Honig für Weißfische attraktiv?*

Honig nehme ich gerne als Grundlage für selbstgemachte Dipps.
Der einzige Nachteil ist das der auch mal fest wird, der Vorteil ist aber das er sich nur sehr langsam vom Köder löst, und das ist ja das was man möchte. Einen Dipp der schön lange hält damit der Geruch auch lange lockt.

Einen schönen Köderteig kannst Du auch mit Honig kneten Ich kann mir vorstellen das er auch als Boilie Dipp super wäre, aber das ist nur eine Vermutung. Aber wegen seiner guten Haltbarkeit sollte er normal auch da gut geeignet sein. Kurz rein dippen, dann in die gewünschten Lockpulver (oder ein gut riechendes Anfutter) tauchen und trocknen lassen (wie gesagt bin nicht sicher ob es geht). Dann nochmal dippen usw. Sollte auch ne schöne Kruste geben die sich sehr langsam löst und lange lockt.

Im Anfutter ist Honig Aroma nicht schlecht, aber richtiger Honig macht es vermutlich zu klebrig und ist wohl eher ungeeignet.  Käme aber auf einen Versuch an, evt. in starker Strömung, wo man eh etwas klebrigeres Futter haben möchte? Melasse nehme ich da ja auch und das ist ebenfalls "Zucker".

Ansonsten könnte ich es mir eben auch als Melasse Ersatz vorstellen. Ich mische gerne Melasse mit kochendem Wasser, und lasse meinen TTX Mais damit voll saugen. Die kleine Menge TTX Mais kommt dann ins Brassen Anfutter. Da Melasse eben auch "Zucker" ist, sollte das mit Honig genau so gehen, und in der kleinen Menge das Futter auch nicht zu stark verkleben.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Ist Honig für Weißfische attraktiv?*

Honig läßt sich sicher auf viele Arten als Lockmittel einsetzten, wenn er kostenlos zur Verfügung steht.

Das Futter, anstatt mit Wasser, mit einer Honiglösung anzufeuchten, ist bestimmt eine gute Möglichkeit.
Bei mir kommt auch immer erst der Dosenmais-Saft und/oder das Kochwasser vom Hanf, ins Futter bevor ich blankes Wasser zugebe.

Aber dabei kommen prozentual nur minimale Anteile ins Futter.

Der TE hat aber über einen Honiganteil von mehr als 50% nachgedacht...
Den halte ich aber eher für kontraproduktiv.
Auch wenn´s keine abschreckende Wirkung auf die Fische hat, ist die Handhabung der Klebmasse sicher kein Vergnügen...

Aber, bevor er ihn in die Tonne kippt, soller er gerne Versuche machen und uns daran teilhaben lassen.
Auch, wenn ich es für Verschwendung halte.

Hätte einen viel besseren Vorschlag:
Wir haben hier einige Boardies, die sich mit Met bestens auszukennen scheinen...

:mEr gibt den Rohstoff kostenlos an sie weiter, die machen Met draus und wir Saufen es alle gemeinsam!#g
Und wir bedanken uns natürlich mit etwas Futter aus der eigenen Hexenküche...

So wäre allen gedient!

Und die eine oder andere Ratte könnte dann sicher auch wieder ruhiger schlafen...|rolleyes


----------



## Andal (27. September 2013)

*AW: Ist Honig für Weißfische attraktiv?*

Was ihr immer mit eurem Met habt? Das schmeckt ja dermaßen notdürftig. Selbst die Germanen haben sich das auch nur in den Kopf geschüttet, weil sie nicht wußten, wie man anständiges Bier macht und Wein in den Wäldern nichts geworden ist.


----------



## kati48268 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Ist Honig für Weißfische attraktiv?*

Andal... #d
Solltest es dich mal in meine Gegend verschlagen, überzeuge ich dich in diesem Schuppen vom Gegenteil; 
es gibt zig Varianten an Met, da ist von Oma-unterm-Arm bis :k alles dabei, hab auch schon viel selbstgemachten getrunken, einfach leggga. :#2:


----------



## Andal (27. September 2013)

*AW: Ist Honig für Weißfische attraktiv?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Andal... #d
> Solltest es dich mal in meine Gegend verschlagen, überzeuge ich dich in diesem Schuppen vom Gegenteil;
> es gibt zig Varianten an Met, da ist von Oma-unterm-Arm bis :k alles dabei, hab auch schon viel selbstgemachten getrunken, einfach leggga. :#2:



Danke, das ist nett gemeint und sollte es mich mal wieder nach Münster verschlagen, begleite ich dich gerne in den Schuppen auf ein Bier. Ich hab mal ne zeitlang für eine Mittelaltertruppe allerlei Handwerksarbeiten gemacht und die wollten mich auch immer von diesem Ersatzgetränk überzeugen. Ist bei mir zwecklos. Honig aufs frische Brötchen mit Butter ist o.k., aber mehr Honig muss ich nicht haben.


----------



## Dunraven (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Ist Honig für Weißfische attraktiv?*



Donnerstein schrieb:


> Den Honig im heissen Wasser auflösen und dann das Futter mischen,dann gibt es auch keine Klumpen !



Hatte ich doch im letzten Satz auch geschrieben. Eben wie bei der Melasse.


----------



## kati48268 (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Ist Honig für Weißfische attraktiv?*



Andal schrieb:


> Honig aufs frische Brötchen mit Butter ist o.k., aber mehr Honig muss ich nicht haben.


Kulturloser Kretin #d  
Vielleicht ist es ja etwas stärker recht: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bärenfang


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Ist Honig für Weißfische attraktiv?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ist bei mir zwecklos. Honig aufs frische Brötchen mit Butter ist o.k., aber mehr Honig muss ich nicht haben.


 
So ähnlich geht's mir jeden Herbst in Franken mit Federweißem. Ich bin ja von Zeit zu Zeit einer kultivierten Dröhnung nicht ganz abgeneigt, aber von dem Zeug bekommt man spätestens nach dem 2. Glas 'nen Zuckerschock.

Habe heute wieder den Fehler gemacht, zu probieren. Herb stand auf dem Etikett. Im Hals klebt's immer noch. #d


----------



## kati48268 (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Ist Honig für Weißfische attraktiv?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ... aber von dem Zeug bekommt man spätestens nach de*r 3. Flasche* 'nen Zuckerschock.


So ist's richtig. 
Aber Dünnpfiff kommt dann auch noch dazu. |rolleyes


----------



## schlotterschätt (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Ist Honig für Weißfische attraktiv?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Kulturloser Kretin #d
> Vielleicht ist es ja etwas stärker recht: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/B%C3%A4renfang



Der Link funzt nich !!! #c

Hier is das Honigtröpfle :m

Seeeehr lecker !|supergri


----------



## Andal (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Ist Honig für Weißfische attraktiv?*

Ich MAG ABER KEINE Getränke aus Brotaufstrichen! 

Was bietet ich bald noch: Nutellalikör, Mettwurstschnaps...


----------



## Lazarus (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Ist Honig für Weißfische attraktiv?*

Hier im Thread kamen ja einige Hinweise und Anregungen, wie ich meinen 'Honig' als Futter verwerten könnte. Deshalb zeige ich gerne, was ich daraus gemacht habe.

Letzte Woche habe ich wieder mal etwas von dem 'Honig' aus dem Sonnenwachsschmelzer geholt. Die Pampe war sehr dunkel, fast schwarz, was auch daran liegt, dass der Honig aus Drohnenwaben kommt. Neben dem eigentlichen Honig ist auch Flüssigkeit aus den gekochten Drohnenlarven dabei und andere Verunreinigungen die sich in den Waben befanden. Die Konsistenz ist wie man sie von flüssigem Honig aus dem Glas kennt.

Gestern habe ich daraus dann endlich lecker Futter gemacht:
Etwa 2-3kg günstiges Grundfutter von Common-Baits in den Eimer, dazu ungefähr 1kg von dem Honig. Eine Dose Mais vom Aldi dazu und dann alles mit dem Handrührer aus der Küche geknetet. Der Rührer wurde gut warm dabei... Oft wird der das sicher nicht aushalten.
Es entstand als Ergebnis ein schwerer Teig, der etwas an Lebkuchenteig erinnert. Weil sie grade übrig waren, habe ich noch ein paar gekochte Kartoffeln mit den Händen zermanscht und in den Teig mit eingearbeitet.
Zum ausprobieren, wie sich das Zeug im Wasser verhält, habe ich einen kleinen Knödel davon genommen und in ein mit kaltem Wasser gefülltes Trinkglas gegeben. Während der nächsten Stunde hat der Teig nach und nach die Inhaltsstoffe des Grundfutters in einer kleinen Wolke nach oben abgegeben, es hat sich aber auch einiges neben dem Teig am Glasboden abgesetzt.
Nach der Stunde war der Knödel auf ungefähr die Hälfte reduziert, den Rest habe ich ins Klo geschüttet. Den Test fand ich vielversprechend, zumal die Auflösung des Futterteigs in fließendem Wasser schneller gehen müsste,

Der angerührte Futterteig durfte noch ein paar Stunden ruhen, dann bin ich abends damit ans Wasser. Vor dem Angeln wurden einige apfelgroße Kugeln ins Wasser geworfen, nach einer Stunde habe ich nachgefüttert.

Ich habe an der Stelle schon öfter gefischt, habe gelegentlich vorher auch mit Grundfutter angefüttert. Schneider blieb ich dort selten.
Diesmal war die Ausbeute aber deutlich besser als sonst, besonders die Brachsen bissen so gut, wie noch nie vorher! Dazu muss ich sagen, dass wir keinen Massenbestand an Weißfischen haben, 2 oder 3 gute Brachsen an einem Abend sind ein ordentliches Ergebnis. Diesmal konnte ich einen Karpfen, 6 gute Brachsen und jede Menge kleiner Rotaugen und Lauben fangen. Die Brachsen bissen erst nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit auf Tauwurm. Vorher habe ich mit Maden als Hakenköder gefischt, für die sich sich außer Lauben und Rotaugen nur ein paar Minibrachsen um 30cm interesierten.

Natürlich kann ich nicht sagen, dass das Honigfutter 'schuld' an dem guten Fangtag war, vielleicht war es einfach Zufall. Trotzdem, diese Mischung werde ich wieder einsetzten, sobald Abfallhonig zu entsorgen ist.

Der Teig müsste auch an der Method Feeder gut einsetzbar sein.


----------

